# Mirror For ATV



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Bombardier 2005 Traxter 650 CVT Auto.............

Has a threaded hole behind and slightly to the left of the oil indicator on the right handle bar........looks to be 10mm.

Brake handle assembly on the left handle bar has a hole in it.

Are these for mirrors?

If so, will any mirror with a 10 mm thread fit into the threaded hole on the right handle bar?

Where is a god place to start looking besides my dealer who wants $60 for a mirror? I've looked at many on the web and eBay for $30 or less that will do, but I'm not sure they will work. Some appear to be motorcycle mirrors........will they work on an ATV?

No room on handle bar to attach an additional mirror and I have to use existing mounting areas..............don't want to get rid of aftermarket winch control, choke control and other little aftermarket handle bar mounted goodies.

Steve


----------

